# Cheap stick Bags



## arnisandyz (Jul 9, 2003)

Hello all,

I just posted a thread for Blade Rigger's Stick Bag. Although its a great bag and well worth the money, I have used (or know someone who has used) other carry methods.

Besides bags specially made for FMA (like i&i sports) Probably one of the best was a baseball bat bag I saw Ray Dianaldo using.  If you can get over having a giant Wilson logo on it, it looked like it would work great.  Another one I have seen is a bag for pool cues- would work good for traveling light (pair of sticks).

How about a small golf bag? LOL..you could have differnt weight and length sticks with little booties on them.  Sorry , just bored.

Andy


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been using a baseball bat bag for about a year now, and they are great for seminars and camps. You keep all your sticks in the bottom zippered compartment and the top for clothes and gear. There's even a pocket for your shoes. They are big but once you get where you're going it's nice to have all you stuff together. 

On another note, I just recently had some regular style stick bags made up. My brother has a music store and has instruments and carry bags made for him in Bolivia.
The last time he went I gave him one of the standard black nylon stick bags that usually all beginners use, and had his people in Bolivia make me some using this as a template but using the colorful cloth that is prominate in South America. They came out great. They duplicated every detail. A main pocket for 4 to 6 sticks, a knife or wallet pocket and a carry strap. They even lined the cloth and added the velcro. I was surprised how nice they came out. I will have them for sale at My WMAA camp in Delaware this fall. They are a real eye catcher especially because they're different. Cost will be $20. I'm on vacation this week so when I get home I'll try and get a photo up so you can see what they look like.

SAL


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 10, 2003)

I really didn't intend for this to be a sales pitch and I wasn't even going to mention them until I set them out at the camp, but I'm excited about them and when this thread came up I couldn't resist.

SAL


----------



## K Williams (Jul 10, 2003)

I had one made by an outdoor gear company called Brown Pack Systems. It wasn't cheap(~$50), but it will probably outlast me. It's made of 1050-denier ballistics cloth, milspec tubular webbing, and the strongest thread & velcro in the outdoor gear industry.


----------



## Cebu West (Jul 13, 2003)

here is a photo of the stick bags from Bolivia.

SAL


----------



## K Williams (Jul 13, 2003)

Specialty Outdoors can also make a custom stick bag for you.

http://www.specialtyoutdoors.com/index.htm

Good info for making your own stickbags...

http://www.specialtyoutdoors.com/tips.htm


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 15, 2003)

I have been using baseball bags as well I like them alot There great lots of room for the sticks and uniforms


----------

